# This is just sad-



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/video#video=24125251
I've heard of having problems with incompetent doctors and that, but this is just ridiculous.
A pregnant woman was given abortion drugs by a pharmacist that didn't know what he was doing


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 9, 2011)

That's seriously messed up, dude.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 9, 2011)

> Her pharmacy mixed up her antibiotics medication with Methotrexate,  which is used in chemotherapy regimens to treat cancer, but it is also  used to terminate early-stage pregnancies.


[link]



> This is the most disingenuous, sensationalist, just-not-fucking-true,  hey come look over here weâ€™ll say salacious untruths just to get  viewership article titles Iâ€™ve seen in a while that hasnâ€™t come from Fox  News.
> Really, ABC Action News on my local channel? I just saw this playing  on the 11 oâ€™clock news, and oh, guess what? Surprise surprise, turns out  it wasnâ€™t a baby-killing, secret RU-486 conspiracy, but in fact a name  slip-up that gave this pregnant woman a chemotherapy drug that just so  happens to work as an abortifacient.
> Shocking to find out that there isnâ€™t a secret pharmacy conspiracy to  give pregnant women abortion pills without their knowledge, eh?
> Fucking fuckers.


[link]

not really a surprise


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 9, 2011)

I was always scared of miscarriages because this was my first pregnancy and was so afraid of accidents like this I never took anything. I was given penicillin once and my pharmacist knew I was allergic and it was in my file. Mistakes happen this is just so unfortunate.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2011)

The doctors thought my brother was an ulcer.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I was always scared of miscarriages because this was my first pregnancy and was so afraid of accidents like this I never took anything. I was given penicillin once and my pharmacist knew I was allergic and it was in my file. Mistakes happen this is just so unfortunate.


 My mom was once given steroids for bronchitis, oh and she's allergic.
We didn't know they messed up until she was about ready to slit the dog's throat for barking.
She had to go to the emergency room.


----------



## theLight (Feb 9, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------

